# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين الإسراف والتبذير؟

## الجواد المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منهم من يفرق بين الإسراف والتبذير ومنهم من يقول هما بمعنى واحد. هل من توضيح؟

----------


## مصرى سلفى

سمعت بعض مشايخى يقول ردا على من سأله هذا السؤال

الاسراف فى كل شىء يسرف فى الذنوب او فى الماء او فى الجماع وغير ذلك

اما التبذير فلايكون الا فى المال 

اكتب من ذاكرتى وفى انتظار جهابذة اللغة ليوافقوا او يصوبوا
والله اعلم

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

راجع كتاب "تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة" للحافظ الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني رحمه الله، فقد فصل في ذلك كثيرا..

وحاصل ما علق بذهني:

الإسراف: الزيادة عن الحد في إنفاق المال المباح..كأن تزيد عن الحد في كسوة عائلتك أو طعامهم.

والتبذير: إنفاق المال في غير مباح، قل أو كثر...كالمال المبذول في الدخان، أو الخمر، أو ما هو من جنس ذلك..

----------


## الهجرة

قال أبو هلال العسكري في كتابه الفروق اللغوية:
الفرق بين التبذير والاسراف  قيل: التبذير: إنفاق المال فيما لا ينبغي.
والاسراف: صرفه زيادة على ما ينبغي.
وبعبارة اخرى: الاسراف: تجاوز الحد في صرف المال، والتبذير:اتلافه في غير موضعه، هو أعظم من الاسراف، ولذا قال الله تعالى: " إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين " .
قيل: وليس الاسراف متعلقا بالمال فقط، بل بكل شئ وضع في غير موضعه اللائق به.
ألا ترى أن الله سبحانه وصف قوم لوط بالاسراف لوضعهم البذر في غير المحرث، فقال: " إنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم مسرفون ".
ووصف فرعون بالاسراف بقوله: " إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين " .
أقول: ويستفاد من بعض الاخبار أن الاسراف على ضربين: حرام، ومكروه.
فالاول: مثل إتلاف مال ونحوه فيما فوق المتعارف.
والثاني: إتلاف شئ ذي نفع بلا غرض ، ومنه إهراق ما بقي من شرب ماء الفرات ونحوها خارج الماء .

----------


## الجواد المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جنبنا الله الإسراف؛ في الحلال والتبذير؛ في الحرام، في القول والفعل والمال وكل النعم ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

----------

